# Can't take the waiting!



## sam314159 (May 11, 2011)

It's only been 30 days and it will probably be another 30 before we get our results! I can't take this waiting anymore, is there not an option for rush processing?


----------



## willsee (May 11, 2011)

Longer it takes the more i think I failed

I thought it was 50/50 after the exam


----------



## sam314159 (May 11, 2011)

willsee said:


> Longer it takes the more i think I failed
> I thought it was 50/50 after the exam


Why would you think you failed? I saw you answer a few questions on the forums before and it sounded like you had this stuff down. I think you will be OK! I think it's natural to feel less and less confident as time goes by because we start forgetting concepts and things just naturally start looking more vague and negative.


----------



## papa j (May 11, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one. Halfway there and I think I'm gonna go nuts.

And trying not to think about it makes it worse, I swear.


----------



## willsee (May 11, 2011)

sam314159 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Longer it takes the more i think I failed
> ...


i forgot to study power electronics


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2011)

There was some additional discussion on this topic here. The wait is very difficult as others have pointed out. But it is what it is. You have deal with it by distracting yourself from thinking about it. Focus on work, activities, family, etc. To quote a few posts from the thread above:



csb said:


> It does get worse, only because you start really knowing results are almost out and other states start getting results. However, here's the deal- don't study. Unless you guessed on the entire exam, you just don't know and you probably passed, but you're just doubting because you can't know and now you're forgetting the exam. DON'T STUDY. Even if you failed (fingers crossed you didn't), you'll have plenty of time to study. Relax, enjoy life, it'll be okay





Relvinim said:


> Yes...this is totally normal. I felt pretty good after the exam but the more I thought about the problems the more I convinced myself I got them all wrong. There is not much you can do at this point. The waiting stinks but weeks before the results come out you will be a wreck. And this board will be buzzing with anticipation. When you get that passing letter and read those first few words that say "Congratulations..." you will be on a high for weeks. I think I was more excited knowing I didn't have to go through all that again.


Good luck on results!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 12, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> There was some additional discussion on this topic here. The wait is very difficult as others have pointed out. But it is what it is. You have deal with it by distracting yourself from thinking about it. Focus on work, activities, family, etc.


Or you can obsessively check this board every 10 minutes for results for the next month. That's what I did at least. ld-025:


----------



## sam314159 (May 13, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> Or you can obsessively check this board every 10 minutes for results for the next month. That's what I did at least. ld-025:


I know lol, I am hitting refresh on this page as if results are gonna just magically get posted here one day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 13, 2011)

Posted this in the "Anything about PE exam" forum. Thought I would share here too.



knight1fox3 said:


> While waiting for the Oct. 2010 results, someone posted the link below to try and help lighten the mood a bit. I found it to be pretty funny. Hopefully all of you will get to experience something similar.
> 
> I did my victory dance as a way to surprise my parents:


----------



## DannyV (May 13, 2011)

you know the first 2 weeks after the exam I was really stressing out just because I still had memory of the exam and remember how stressful it was those 8 weeks of study. But know I'm just enjoying life with the family and my kids. In top of that the weather is beatiful and I'm keeping myself busy at the gym and the park. By the time the results get here I won't mind studying another 4 weeks for the next exam... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (May 13, 2011)

DannyV said:


> you know the first 2 weeks after the exam I was really stressing out just because I still had memory of the exam and remember how stressful it was those 8 weeks of study. But know I'm just enjoying life with the family and my kids. In top of that the weather is beatiful and I'm keeping myself busy at the gym and the park. By the time the results get here I won't mind studying another 4 weeks for the next exam... Good luck everyone!!


You may not need to study for another 4 weeks. Hopefully!


----------



## sam314159 (May 17, 2011)

I heard that the FE results were released yesterday, is there typically a relationship between FE results release and PE results release?


----------



## papa j (May 17, 2011)

sam314159 said:


> I heard that the FE results were released yesterday, is there typically a relationship between FE results release and PE results release?


According to another thread, there's about a 1 week difference between the PS/FS to the FE and then another week to the PE. This time there was 5 days, so it looks good.

Maybe 1 week left.


----------



## sam314159 (May 26, 2011)

sam314159 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Longer it takes the more i think I failed
> ...


Willsee! I wanted to bump this thread just so I can say "TOLD YOU SO"!! Congratulations buddy! I'm still waiting on mine by letter, hopefully it will be a good outcome too


----------



## willsee (May 26, 2011)

I said 50/50

I knew I wouldn't fail a 2nd time if I did fail the first.


----------

